# Error: Could not find or load main class xyz (Eclipse)



## java-blue (14. Sep 2016)

Hallo  

Wenn ich mein Programm in Eclipse debuggen möchte, erscheint folgender Fehler :/ .. ich weiß nicht wie ich den fixen kann..

Error: Could not find or load main class xyz

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Sep 2016)

Moin,

ist Google schon wieder auf Wandertag ?? 
https://www.google.de/search?q=erro...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=x07ZV9G3FoKh8wfq_rrQAg

Gruß Klaus


----------



## java-blue (14. Sep 2016)

google mag mich nicht.. läuft immer vor mir weg ^^ 
kann den Fehler nicht finden


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Sep 2016)

OMG  

Steht denn _*xyz*_ korrekt im classpath ??

Wie sieht der classpath aus ??
Welche Pfade sind gesetzt ??
Wie startest Du das Programm ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## java-blue (14. Sep 2016)

der class folder ist richtig (also im Java Build Path --> Libraries ist er enthalten  )


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Sep 2016)

Class-Path != Build Path ..... 

Hast Du 'ne mf-Datei ??


----------



## java-blue (14. Sep 2016)

mf????  sorry ich kenn mich nicht sonderlich aus

is build-path dann wo er seine sources herzieht und
und class einfach die main -class?


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Sep 2016)

MF ist die Manifestdatei: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/deployment/jar/manifestindex.html

zu Classpath vs. Buildpath:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3529459/what-is-the-difference-between-class-path-and-build-path
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8950645/difference-between-classpath-and-build-path-in-eclipse

Gruß Klaus


----------

